# Tree swing knots..



## bclure (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Folks, 
I have been asked to install a tree swing. Does anyone have any feedback about the best way to do that, while minimizing damage to the tree? Should I try to convince them to move the ropes/knots every year or two?

Thanks in advance for any help.
Brendan


----------



## bclure (Oct 17, 2007)

*Nice, Thanks Treeco.*

Yes, I like the running bowline for that. Thank you.

Brendan


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 17, 2007)

*Tree Swing Knots*

Think of ,Eye Bolts through the Trees Limb. Tree will just grow around them .Thimbles for the rope no wear on the rope or limb Double Fisherman's knots or Bowline. Could even use Chain on the top and rope down below to the Seat


----------



## gasman (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine is basically like Treeco. 'cept I used figure 8 follow-through. I thought they might be easier to work with when the rope gets old and crudified. As far as friction on the tree goes, I don't get any with my setup. I checked after a while and moved the ropes. But all of the effect on the tree was caused by constriction on the bark and not rubbing. All of the motion is at the intersection of the down ropes and knot. Therefore make sure your knots are facing the same direction or the two ropes may have different behaving fulcrums. I found this out the hard way.

I keep meaning to make a backrest with prussics on each rope to make it adjustible for kids and adults. I hear falling out the back is the most common mishap.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 17, 2007)

Cute lil pooch there Dan.


----------



## pbtree (Oct 22, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I have a tree swing and use running bowlines to tie to the limb and bowlines with a wrap to tie to the swing seat. It's anchored to a ten inch diameter limb and I move it a few inches every couple of years.


Nice set up there!


----------



## BobEMoto (Oct 22, 2007)

You might consider a clove hitch on the branch, except leave it extra loose instead of pulling it tight. Then use a bowline on the free end to make the weight distribute evenly. This spreads the weight over 4 lines instead of 2 and leaves room for tree growth.


----------

